# Rear Toolkit Question



## Zugspitze10 (Mar 6, 2020)

Purchased a '19 CPO Atlas SE w/ Tech earlier this year. Looking at the supplied toolkit nestled to the right of the spare under the trunk, I'm not seeing a tow hook or wheel stops. Do other people have these or am I missing a few pieces? I've had these items supplied in previous VW's, but not sure what VW chose to include as standard issue in the Atlas...

Also, I have a screwdriver bit (the 6" long one with Phillips head/flat head), but I can't seem to find a handle for it. Did VW choose to scrap the handle (cost cutting?) or did my Atlas's previous owner just want to agitate someone's OCD? :banghead:


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

And these items were there when you did your before purchase inspection?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

I did not see them in my 19 CPO Atlas SE w/ tech.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Zugspitze10 said:


> .....not seeing a tow hook....


Does the Atlas require a tow hook?


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

I have wheel stops and I think a tow hook for the rear bumper (the front has no towhook eye).


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

My 2019 S has the screwdriver handle, it's tucked inside the end of the lug wrench. There are no wheel chocks, but the foam cut out for them is there. No took hook either. I use the empty space for a tire pressure gauge and a wheel hanger alignment pin tool.


----------



## Zugspitze10 (Mar 6, 2020)

The screwdriver handle was indeed in the lug wrench! Thank you!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I've never even looked at the toolkit. I'm going to have to do that this morning. And if something is missing it will be your fault for bringing it to my attention!


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Glad you found it Zugspitze10! Seems to vary by some comments, makes me wonder what items were supposed to be included?





Tim K said:


> I've never even looked at the toolkit. I'm going to have to do that this morning. And if something is missing it will be your fault for bringing it to my attention!


:laugh: What's in your tool kit Tim?


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

*the missing towing eye answered!*

Yep. I don't have one either.

Called my sales guy and here's the scoop:

They use the towing eye for delivery- putting them on the truck, I guess. Then they sometimes throw them in the trunk. Look under or near the spare. Sometimes it's just missing. My guy said there are towing eyes laying around all over the shop.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I was just reading through the manual section on towing. If your Atlas came with the factory tow package there isn't actually a tow point in the rear bumper under the cutout as the hitch covers that spot. My guess (as my toolkit didn't come with the tow hook) is that if you have the factory hitch you won't get a tow hook in the toolkit since it would be of no use to you.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

Good find Tim, makes sense. How about the wheel chock, did your kit have one?









Volkswagen Wheel Chock Genuine accessories | eBay


If your doing work on your car, its important to block the tires. Only genuine Germany. NEW QUALITY!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I didn't see one in there. Tried to find it and didn't even see a spot where it would go.


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

It collapses and goes into the cutout in the upper left corner. Mine wasn't included with one either.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

That spot and the spot for the tow hook are empty in mine too.


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

A4MOS19 said:


> My 2019 S has the screwdriver handle, it's tucked inside the end of the lug wrench. There are no wheel chocks, but the foam cut out for them is there. No took hook either. I use the empty space for a tire pressure gauge and a wheel hanger alignment pin tool.


Didn't receive a Wheel Alignment Pin in my tool kit; although it would be nice to have. I found a couple OEM "Tommy Bars" available from VW (see below), neither specify Atlas fitment, but is yours one of these?

TW


----------



## brachiopod (Sep 15, 2018)

My 2018 SE has the tow hook and the wheel chock. Guess I lucked out!


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

TWs/VW said:


> Didn't receive a Wheel Alignment Pin in my tool kit; although it would be nice to have. I found a couple OEM "Tommy Bars" available from VW (see below), neither specify Atlas fitment, but is yours one of these?
> 
> TW


This is the wheel alignment pin I have.


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MWAQGSQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o06_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

brachiopod said:


> My 2018 SE has the tow hook and the wheel chock. Guess I lucked out!


I understand how the tow hook might be deleted when the factory tow package is added, but why some do and don't get the wheel chock is a mystery.  Good you got both with yours. I struck out on both.


----------



## Notabiker (Mar 30, 2019)

Why do you need the alignment pin? Just put the wheel up on the center hub and while holding the bottom (I usually have my foot there) rotate until they line up. I do recall some folks trying to hold the tire up and line up the holes without having it resting on the center hub, and that sounds like a big pain!


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

Does anyone have the part number for the folding wheel chock, or know of an aftermarket option that fits the factory location?

thanks
Walt


----------



## A4MOS19 (Oct 2, 2018)

VW part# 7L0 860 321A


----------



## wsuman (Dec 24, 2020)

A4MOS19 said:


> VW part# 7L0 860 321A


Thanks.


----------

